# Fixed Blade Hunting Knives



## joedublin (Feb 8, 2016)

Need some input....have any of you guys ever heard of, or have ,any fixed blade hunting knives made by a knifemaker by the name of HANSON? He made his custom knives out of top quality Japanese steel.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 8, 2016)

No, have not heard of him. Might want to post in the handmade section. I'm one of the knife makers/blade smiths there and I actually prefer American steel and advertise as such. I have found that the steel from Crucible Steel in NY is much "cleaner", meaning less inclusions. Good luck with your search.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 1, 2016)

Did a quick online search for "Hanson Knives" and, good Lord, there's a bunch of Hanson's that make custom knives; Kyle, Aaron J., Don the III, etc.

Try the google thing and see if you can figure out which "Hanson" you're looking for.

I'm betting it's Don Hanson III.  He has the most links on the first page of the search.


----------

